

Password Sharing Isn’t a Crime, EFF Tells Ninth Circuit - CapitalistCartr
https://www.eff.org/password-sharing-is-not-a-crime

======
a3n
My employer's IT department asks me for my credentials, and logs in as me, to
fix issues for me, with my permission. Am I a criminal? Are they criminals?
Can I have their desk when they go to prison?

